# Brown algae



## cavin1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just joined this forum today. Hope it dosn't matter that I am from Southern Ont. not the GTA. I live in Norwich, well GTA will soon expand to here eh!!

My problem is brown algae on all my plants, Amazon Swords Wisteria etc. The plants are growing like crazy, in fact the best plant growth I've ever had. Except for this bl---- brown algae. No CO2, use Seachem Ferts as instructed and as required. However my lighting setup is a little different as follows:

2 Mini PC's rated at 10W (virtual wuld be 40W)
2 Coralife Mini PC's also rated at 10W. (These are both 50/50's.)
Thus my total wattage is 40W rated, or 160W virtual. Depending on how one measures the wattage using these new Mini PC's.

It is a community 60G tank

Anyone any ideas, do I need more light. I have 4 Otto's amongst others. But the algae has got to be too much for the poor wee Otto's. I hate snails so please no suggestion involving them.

thanks and regards Des Cavin.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hi cavin, and welcome to the forum!

Algae is usually caused by excess/deficiency of nutrients. Since you're dosing ferts, start on CO2, either pressurized or excel. Or cut back on ferts.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Some people have observed that more light also inhibits the growth of this algae. 

Try adding more light or more otto's. If this is a new tank it's a common problem, and there is nothing you can do. It will eventually go away on it's own.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

interestingly, as unsightly as it is, it's probably the least worry. It comes and goes in my tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you can post a pic, that would be helpful.

Brown algae is typically a term I have heard used for diatoms, but on your plants and not the glass? I'm not sure I can pinpoint what type of algae you have.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

I started having some brown bushy looking algae growth on my Madagascar lace plant. I picked up 3 SAE and they seem to have cleaned it right up. I know you said you didn't want snails, but have you considered these? I wasn't too fond of their appearance at first, but now that I've had them in the tank a couple weeks, I love them and wouldn't get rid of them for anything. The 3 of them are constantly swimming together, scouring the tank for food. Heres a link to a pic of mine! 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1968&d=1222178501


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Does the dark band go into the tail? The black band along the centre should be zig-zag edged.
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
If they are real SAE's where did you get them from?


----------



## cavin1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, one heckuva lot of good responses, thank you all. I cut back the ferts a while ago and it made no diff. I know I'm a little low on light so I'll try this next.

Let close this thread I am sure that the tips y'all will do the trick, once again thanks all, 

Des Cavin...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Calmer said:


> Does the dark band go into the tail? The black band along the centre should be zig-zag edged.
> http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
> If they are real SAE's where did you get them from?


From that picture posted by Dennis, I would say his are real SAE's

True SAE's have never been, in my experience, difficult at all to attain in Toronto. Last Friday, Menagerie had a bunch and they usually have a few. It seems they are often mislabeled or hard to come by in the States though.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay thanks, Chris


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Does the dark band go into the tail? The black band along the centre should be zig-zag edged.
> http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
> If they are real SAE's where did you get them from?


Yeah, I am fairly sure they are real SAE's. I actually did get them at menagerie. Since I moved at the beginning of the month I now walk to work everyday and managed to find a route that swings right past menagerie.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Dennis, I haven't seen any out in the east end yet.


----------

